# Latest Brexit advice from the UK Embassy. A must read for all UK passport holders.



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Latest Brexit advice from the UK Embassy. A must read for all UK passport holders.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> Latest Brexit advice from the UK Embassy. A must read for all UK passport holders.


Thanks for that TM
But it is only correct as at 12th September 2019 which is a pretty poor show for those of us whose futures depend on their bumbling around.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> Thanks for that TM
> But it is only correct as at 12th September 2019 which is a pretty poor show for those of us whose futures depend on their bumbling around.


Just like everyone else, they can't see into the future & obviously have to follow the official line as it currently is.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> Thanks for that TM
> But it is only correct as at 12th September 2019 which is a pretty poor show for those of us whose futures depend on their bumbling around.


Mate you appear to live in Spain so please post there and don’t confuse the Portuguese residents.....


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Pgmills said:


> Mate you appear to live in Spain so please post there and don’t confuse the Portuguese residents.....


You don`t have to live in Portugal to post on the Portugal section of the forum.

It is a poor show as there have been very few updates at all.
Mind you as they don`t know what they are doing themselves from day to day maybe that is a good thing


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> Just like everyone else, they can't see into the future & obviously have to follow the official line as it currently is.



And it starts off saying ..... *The UK will leave the European Union (EU) on 31 October, whatever the circumstances.
*


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> And it starts off saying ..... *The UK will leave the European Union (EU) on 31 October, whatever the circumstances.
> *


OR NOT as the case may be.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Bearing in mind we've had well over 3 years of indecision & burgering about by Government the Embassy staff(s) must be at their wits end as every change means they also have to change their advice & I for one think they've done an incredibly good job at a very difficult & confusing time.


----------



## b0ll0cks-to-brexit (Oct 25, 2019)

baldilocks said:


> OR NOT as the case may be.


Hear ye, Hear ye !!!


----------

